# Any good climbs in Palm Springs?



## Ride-Fly

Hi all, I'm here for the weekend and bought the bike. I'm looking for a good route with some nice to wicked climbs but it seems that there aren't any roads that lead into the hills. All flat!! Anyone know of some good routes in PS? Thanks and Ride ON!!!


----------



## mateoway

you could ride up to the tram .I think that its 2643ft to the tram station.kinda steep


----------



## BC00

*Find a bike shop.*



Ride-Fly said:


> Hi all, I'm here for the weekend and bought the bike. I'm looking for a good route with some nice to wicked climbs but it seems that there aren't any roads that lead into the hills. All flat!! Anyone know of some good routes in PS? Thanks and Ride ON!!!


There are a couple of LBS's in the area, look them up and ask. Other then that there is a highway 59(????) off of 111, I believe that goes past Big Horn Golf course up in to the mountains. Not a very bike friendly route, two lanes and winding. There are a number of other private roads to climb and come back down on, or as is menitioned the Tram road is nice.


----------



## ispoke

*Jt*

How about driving east on the 10 to the southern entrance of Joshua Tree N.P. Park at the visitor center and ride the park road north. It climbs a couple thousand feet, as I recall, across two desert climate zones. Of course it's a 2 lane and not necessarily smooth. If you go during the week, there won't be as much traffic as on weekends.

I've also seen cyclists doing moonlight night rides in the park. Pretty cool...


----------



## Hollywood

*74*

Monterey runs N/S and intersects the 111, where it turns into Hwy 74 and starts climbing. Lots.

I've never biked it, just driven. Watch for cars and aggressive sport bikes!


----------



## rocco

Ride-Fly said:


> Hi all, I'm here for the weekend and bought the bike. I'm looking for a good route with some nice to wicked climbs but it seems that there aren't any roads that lead into the hills. All flat!! Anyone know of some good routes in PS? Thanks and Ride ON!!!



The Tramway road for sure. It's 3.8 miles and I think it has an average grade of around 9% to 10% if I remember right. The road has a rough surface, the wind can be an issue and it doesn't look as steep as it it really is so it's hard in a demoralizing way.

If you weren't confined to PS you could find plenty of what your looking for around SoCal.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## rocco

ispoke said:


> How about driving east on the 10 to the southern entrance of Joshua Tree N.P. Park at the visitor center and ride the park road north. It climbs a couple thousand feet, as I recall, across two desert climate zones. Of course it's a 2 lane and not necessarily smooth. If you go during the week, there won't be as much traffic as on weekends.
> 
> I've also seen cyclists doing moonlight night rides in the park. Pretty cool...


Great tip...


----------



## Ride-Fly

*Thanks everyone for your replies*

I just returned from PS to home in Redondo Beach. Rode the Tramway road and it was not too bad but the road conditions do suck. Lots of lumps in the road. Anyways, I'm glad I've got the PV hills and Mullholland in the Santa Monicas! BTW, took the GF to Idyllwild and rode MTBs in Hurkey Creek. Beautiful area and a cute mountain town. Thanks again and Ride ON!!!


----------



## rocco

Ride-Fly said:


> I just returned from PS to home in Redondo Beach. Rode the Tramway road and it was not too bad but the road conditions do suck. Lots of lumps in the road. Anyways, I'm glad I've got the PV hills and Mullholland in the Santa Monicas! BTW, took the GF to Idyllwild and rode MTBs in Hurkey Creek. Beautiful area and a cute mountain town. Thanks again and Ride ON!!!


It's that road that makes it just that bit more difficult.


----------



## johngfoster

Ride-Fly said:


> I just returned from PS to home in Redondo Beach. Rode the Tramway road and it was not too bad but the road conditions do suck. Lots of lumps in the road. Anyways, I'm glad I've got the PV hills and Mullholland in the Santa Monicas! BTW, took the GF to Idyllwild and rode MTBs in Hurkey Creek. Beautiful area and a cute mountain town. Thanks again and Ride ON!!!


Too late I guess, but I'll post it anyway. It's a bit of a drive (20-30 min or so) and I've yet to ride it on a bike, but if you start from Banning on I-10 you can take the road up to Idylwild (forget the route #). It goes up and up and up for a long way--very curvy, and at certain times I guess there could be quite a bit of traffic. Don't know what the average grade is but it is a good long climb and goes through some pretty country with great views and is reasonably close. If you don't mind driving a bit further (45 min or so), then there is a great climb from Beaumont up to Oak Glen. This is usually included in the Redlands Cyclery Classic as part of one of the stages. Early morning is usually best for both, as later on in the day the smog rolls in.


----------



## Friction_Shifter

the next time you do the road to the Tram when you get to the gate where they can close the road off (about 2ish miles up)look to the left. There is a hole in the fence and a trail. The trail goes back and then to the left. You will encounter the most amazing hot springs ever after about 1/3 mile.

p.s. don't tell the world or anything stupid like that

if you do the road from banning to idyllwild be careful. you could also do the road from hemet to idyllwild(be careful). Both of those will seriously kick your butt.


----------



## Friction_Shifter

whoops


----------

